# Gender Ultrasound Tomorrow Morning!!!! NERVOUS!!!



## Mrs.Impatient

Hello all,I have a gender ultrasound(19 weeks 2 days) tomorrow morning at 10:40am and I am so nervous that I will get gender disappointment. My babies health is obviously the most important thing to me and I am actually pretty sure that once I seen my baby on that screen I will be happy no matter the gender. I have a 3 yr old daughter and I cant help but want a boy now. In a way I guess I kind of feel like If we have another girl I will be disappoint DH because he desperately wants a boy. He says that he doesn't care and that he will love this baby no matter what but I am certain he is secretly hoping for a boy. I am so nervous that I will hear girl again that I am not really wanting to go tomorrow at all. I know I sound horrible but it's true. this is the first time I have actually let someone other than myself know about this. :sad2: I feel so guilty.


----------



## Mrs.Impatient

Bump! Anyone?


----------



## Misscalais

It's a normal feeling Hun, I wanted to hear girl at my scan with my 2nd and when she said boy my heart sank a little. And telling hubby was hard ( he wanted girl with both pregnancies ) I got over it the next day lol I felt as though I bonded really well with him the rest of the pregnancy and GD was totally gone. And now I'm totally glad they are both boys ( they are 14 mths apart ) so we are TTC a girl now and hoping and praying really hard we get her :) 
Good luck with your scan I hope you get your little :blue: bundle :)


----------



## Mrs.Impatient

Thank you for your response I was starting to think I was singled out as far as GD. my scan is 9 hrs away and I cant seem to sleep from all of the excitement. I will update after the ultrasound. 
Praying for :blue:


----------



## maybebaby3

:hugs: I was the opposite. Wanted girl but its a boy. I was disappointed but coming to terms with it now. Good luck today xxx


----------



## motherofboys

We are all in the same boat hun, hoping for one gender, frightened in case its another. I feel I will be letting people down too if this one is another boy, I already have 3. But then I feel guilty because I really do believe now that I will get another boy and I feel like I shouldn't care.
Good Luck and I hope your Gender Dream comes true.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Good luck :) x


----------



## Mrs.Impatient

Wow you all are so supportive!! I am so glad I found this group!!
I leave the house in about 1.5 hours and the closer it gets the more I start to freak out 
Lol. 
motherofboys 
I am sending you all of my pink dust!!!! :pink:
Fx'ed for my boy all though I get a sick feeling in my stomache everytime I mention boy because I feel it is impossible for me :( a girl can dream though right?!


----------



## dollych

Don't feel guilty. I was exactly the same when I found out I was pregnant with my second. I desperately wanted a Girl, but it was another Boy. Good luck, really hope it's a Boy for you xxxx


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Any news?!


----------



## motherofboys

How did it go?


----------



## Mrs.Impatient

Well it seems that I will have to wait until the 17th since he obviously "forgot" to order the ultrasound equipment. Hmmm....really regretting choosing him over shands. He has screwed my whole pregnancy up so far. He doesn't even know how far along I am!!!!! Getting really tired of it!! So I booked a scan some where else for 17th at 2:30pm.I am not going back to him. I will find another doctor.


----------



## maybebaby3

:( so sorry you didn't get to find out!


----------



## motherofboys

Oh hun I'm so sorry! Good luck for the 17th


----------



## Mrs.Impatient

Thank you all. I was really hurt by his lack of caring.


----------



## maybebaby3

I bet :( not right!


----------



## motherofboys

I would be too, and I'd make sure that I told lots of people too so word got aroundand others didn't use him either


----------



## Mrs.Impatient

motherofboys said:


> I would be too, and I'd make sure that I told lots of people too so word got aroundand others didn't use him either

Oh of course......he is now trying to make up for it by scheduling a more advanced scan at no extra cost for Monday at 8am. Now I have 2 scans which I am satisfied with but will still let him and everyone know how felt


----------



## maybebaby3

It's still not right but at least it's free of charge!!!


----------



## Mrs.Impatient

maybebaby3 said:


> It's still not right but at least it's free of charge!!!

It sure isn't. I have already told him that I picked another doctor and he still offered the scan so he is no longer my doctor and I am happy for it.


----------



## motherofboys

Well thats a bonus getting another scan. You can confirm what your told at one with out having to wait too long.


----------



## Mrs.Impatient

Lol yes that is exactly what I was thinking. U/S tomorrow afternoon and I am having to prepare myself all over again! ugh it's hard enough to do once but now I have to go through it twice*sigh* oh well. I have started to feel baby a lot more lately and s/he is alot stronger now :) it gives me something to look forward too.


----------



## motherofboys

Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs.Impatient

motherofboys said:


> Good luck tomorrow.

Thank you. It seems to be going by a lot faster than I thought it would.


----------



## maybebaby3

Good luck for tomorrow xxx


----------



## Mrs.Impatient

maybebaby3 said:


> Good luck for tomorrow xxx

Thank you. I will update (using my phone) as soon as I find out the gender :)
Thanks for helping me through this ladies you all truly are the best!!!


----------



## Misscalais

Mrs.Impatient said:


> Well it seems that I will have to wait until the 17th since he obviously "forgot" to order the ultrasound equipment. Hmmm....really regretting choosing him over shands. He has screwed my whole pregnancy up so far. He doesn't even know how far along I am!!!!! Getting really tired of it!! So I booked a scan some where else for 17th at 2:30pm.I am not going back to him. I will find another doctor.

Oh Hun! I'm sorry you didn't get to find out.
Definitely do not go back to him what an idiot.
Keep us updated though please :)
Have you got a 12 week scan we can look at and have a guess at the nub and skull?


----------



## maybebaby3

Mrs.Impatient said:


> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck for tomorrow xxx
> 
> Thank you. I will update (using my phone) as soon as I find out the gender :)
> Thanks for helping me through this ladies you all truly are the best!!!Click to expand...

Will be looking out for your update!!!


----------



## Mrs.Impatient

Oh Hun! I'm sorry you didn't get to find out.
Definitely do not go back to him what an idiot.
Keep us updated though please :)
Have you got a 12 week scan we can look at and have a guess at the nub and skull?[/QUOTE]


I have a 11.2 week picture I hope I can figure out how to get it up here lol

https://i695.photobucket.com/albums/vv313/KRAZYBLU09/f1bfbc3f-18c7-4c45-863e-36b51888ff61_zps76cb66cd.jpg

https://i695.photobucket.com/albums/vv313/KRAZYBLU09/Facebook/Expecting%202013/216632_153813598119527_203691325_n.jpg


----------



## Unexpected212

Any news?


----------



## TriChick

Saw an update on another thread that LO's :pink:


----------

